# Asko v.d. Lutter RIP



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have just read that Asko v.d. Lutter died about 3 weeks ago. So very sad. He was one of the greats.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

This is my puppy's Grandpa...


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

A great loss, but his legacy will certainly live on! RIP Asko.
Sue


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Truley a great loss, but he will live on in his progeny. He became one of the leading pillars of workinglines in his 12 yrs....


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

How sad.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

[/img] Here is a picture to remember him by. Asko you will live though your daughter Zerbal Karhago and her 2 sons and daughter may you rest in pease old boy


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Wow, that is sad.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

And because the SV still refuses to legalize A.I. means dead is dead (to the breed)
-but better for the pocket book of those who own current studs
-but also perhaps better for genetic diversity in the long run, or we may end up with too much Asko blood if there's A.I. although SV c/d put limits in place


----------



## Booga (Dec 15, 2007)

That is very sad!


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Sad. Got one of his last sons


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Truly one of the greats, but his legacy will carry on!!


----------

